# tutte irrisolvibili



## divina

¿Hay alguna forma de decir esto en español, aparte de "todos sin solución"?

El contexto:

Tutte irrisolvibili, tutta gente che vuole tornare a casa, vendere l' alloggio che ha comprato qui e comprarne uno in Ecuador. E non ci riuscirà

Todos sin solución, toda gente que quiere regresar a casa, vender su viviendo que ha comprado aqui y comprarse uno en Ecuador. Y no tendrá éxito.

Grazie mil.


----------



## flljob

Tutte es femenino plural = Todas irresolubles. Me parece que se refiere a algo anterior.


----------



## Angel.Aura

flljob said:


> Tutte es femenino plural = Todas irresolvibles. Me parece que se refiere a algo anterior.


Coincido.


----------



## Agró

Mejor *irresolubles*, entonces.
_Irresolvible_ no existe.


----------



## 0scar

Irresoluble o insolubre.


----------



## Agró

0scar said:


> Irresoluble o insolubre.


La palabra _*insolubre*_ no está registrada en el Diccionario. Las que se muestran a continuación tienen una escritura cercana.​
 insoluble


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## divina

Todas irresolubles, creo que se refiere a personas.


----------



## 0scar

Sí, quise decir *insoluble*.


----------



## flljob

Irresoluble es algo no susceptible de ser resuelto. La gente no puede ser irresoluble. Según el Garzanti irrisolvibile tiene el mismo sentido que la palabra española.

Gente es singular. Irrisolvibili es plural.


----------



## divina

La scritta sarà politicamente scorretta ma è assolutamente efficace: "Vu turnà". Nella cartellina arancione, appoggiata sul mobile alle spalle dell' agente immobiliare, le pratiche saranno una trentina. Tutte irrisolvibili, tutta gente che vuole tornare a casa, vendere l' alloggio che ha comprato qui e comprarne uno in Ecuador. E non ci riuscirà.
Entonces, ¿a qué se refiere la palabra plural irrisolvibili aqui?


----------



## Agró

divina said:


> La scritta sarà politicamente scorretta ma è assolutamente efficace: "Vu turnà". Nella cartellina arancione, appoggiata sul mobile alle spalle dell' agente immobiliare, *le pratiche* saranno una trentina. Tutte irrisolvibili, tutta gente che vuole tornare a casa, vendere l' alloggio che ha comprato qui e comprarne uno in Ecuador. E non ci riuscirà.
> Entonces, ¿a qué se refiere la palabra plural irrisolvibili aqui?


----------



## 0scar

Treinta expedientes sin solución dentro de una carpeta naranja.


----------



## divina

Muchas gracias.

Todos expedientes sin solución, toda gente que quiere volver a casa, vender la vivienda que ha comprado aquí y comprarse una en Ecuador. Y no tendrá éxito.

¿Cómo se hace la transición de expedientes sin solución a toda gente que quiere volver a casa?


----------



## 0scar

Los papeles dentro de la carpeta de la inmobiliaria son las órdenes de venta de los ecuatorianos que quieren vender pero no hay demanda de casas y valen poco.


----------



## divina

Grazie.

Disculpa la molestia.


----------

